# What type of Pygo?



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

I got it in a LFS that was in a 15/20 gallon? with another pygo. it was dark like red belly and when I brought it home it got lighter orange and started to look like a piraya. thank you for your help!

im pretty sure its just a nice looking RBP.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

thats a Red-Belly nice pick up... how much?

what size tank is he in?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Natt. Red Bellies


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Natt. Red Bellies


Thought so, right now its in a temp 10 gallon in my fiancees house, moving to a 38 gallon at my house. $10 for a 7-8"


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats an awsome deal


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Awsome deal!..you lucky bastard.







lol..If it a piraya you don't even get that low on the price. Nice pick up


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

thats a good lookin Red Belly!,not a fin outa place,must of gotten along good with tha other P he was with, can u get the otha one?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a nice looking P. nattereri.









_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

first pic looks like a orange piraya second looks like a red


----------

